# PH Testing and Controlling advice needed



## sabv (Jul 9, 2010)

I am looking for advice on good PH testing kits and PH controlling water treatment products. I am looking to maintain a constant PH level in the tank. Do you have a favorite product for PH test or even ones that I should avoid?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

To be honest, tinkering with pH is an exercise in futility. Most fish do well in GTA water that has a pH of 7.4-7.6 with a kH of 4-6dkH. If you find your pH/kH fluctuating between water changes, it means that you aren't doing enough water changes in FO (fish only) systems to counteract the acidifying properties of nitrification.

Depending on the type of fish you are keeping, some types/families prefer the extreme ends of the pH scale. Buffers that I recommend to fix and achieve those values is from the SeaChem line. The best bang for the $$$ is using the powder form. I don't see them regularly @LFSs so you may have to get them to special order them in for you.

Test kits for pH are pretty much the same across the board. For immediate and constant monitoring, you might want to consider a pH monitor. PinPoint and Milwaukee are commonly available in most LFSs

HTH


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I have to agree with wtac. Why mess with pH and water treatment if you don't have to? As Dr. Paul Loiselle stated when he spoke to our club, fish he keeps either thrive in his tap water or he doesn't keep them. Almost every species will get along fine in Lake Ontario tap water, and stability is maintained through regular water changes. There is a lot of evidence that pH is of little concern, while TDS (Total Dissolve Solids) is more of a concern. CO2 injected tanks have large daily pH swings, with no ill effects on the fish, but the TDS stays the same.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

try peat moss.

dp


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

+3 I'm with the two above, I have never tested my water but my fish are observed daily. With a regular WC schedule (responsible housekeeping) you should have no need for any tests.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

i also do 25% wc every day using peat moss filtered water?

my ph is now is 6.2 from 8+.

dp


----------

